# Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?



## Deuned (5. Aug. 2012)

Seit wenigen Tagen habe ich einige Krebsscheren in meinem Teich.
Einige verstecken sich konsequent auf dem Teichboden,andere zeigen ein Verhalten,das ich nicht verstehe:
Wenn ich morgens zum Teich gehe ist KEINE __ Krebsschere zu sehen an der Oberfläche,im Laufe des Tages steigen 4 Stück nach oben an die Wasseroberfläche um dann offensichtlich nachts wieder abzutauchen.
Bauen die Krebsscheren ein temporäres Luftpolster auf oder wie ist dieses Verhalten,das sich z:Zt. täglich wiederholt,zu erklären?


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Erraten. Tagsüber bilden sich Luftbläschen an den Blättern und die Pflanze steigt dadurch auf. Das kann man an warmen Tagen sogar an abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen im Teich beobachten. Der Sauerstoff wird nicht von der Pflanze gebildet, sondern er löst sich aus den Wassermolekülen und lagert sich am nächstbesten Objekt an. Auch die Teichfolie selbst ist manchmal von kleinen Bläschen überzogen.


----------



## libsy (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Wobei ich immer dachte das Krebsscheren im Sommer an der Oberfläche sind.
Ich hatte mir im zeitigen Frühjahr auf dem Baumarkt eine __ Krebsschere zugelegt.
Diese sank aber nach wenigen Tagen ab. Da zu dieser Zeit das Wasser sehr algenbelastet war und man nicht den Grund sah. dachte ich sie ist abgestorben.
Später als ich den Grund wieder sah, staunte ich nicht schlecht. Denn unten am Grund wuchs diese Schere sehr gut, heute hat sie mit Ablegern fast den gesamten Grund bedeckt. Ist das normal? Aber hochgekommen ist keine einzige von den Ablegern.
Ich hatte dann welche später hier im Forum gekauft, diese schwimmt oben.


----------



## troll20 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hallo Gerd,

tröste dich, bei mir sind auch fast alle unten, nur 4 oder 5 trauen sich bis an die Wasseroberfläche. Sie schauen aber nicht soweit wie bei einigen usern des Forums aus dem Wasser  .
Eine hat sich dieses Jahr sogar getraut zu blühen, 3 Blüten nach ein ander. Das waren die ersten Blüten seit 4 Jahren. Wahrscheinlich lag es an meiner Androhung, wenn sie dieses Jahr nicht Blühen lernen sie den Komposthaufen kennen 

Denke das hängt viel mit den Wasser und temp. bedingungen zusammen und lässt sich schwer beeinflußen.

mfg rené


----------



## libsy (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Geblüht hat meine auch. Ich denke mit dem herausschauen, hat etwas mit der Wassertiefe zu tun. Meine die oben ist. Schwimmt im tiefen Bereich und schaut auch nicht hinaus.


----------



## libsy (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Noch eine Frage.
Ich habe ja einige Krebsscheren unter Wasser am Boden.
Ich muss die doch rausholen, sonst verfaulen sie im Winter über.
Wann ist die beste Zeit? Da doch noch die Winterknospen sich bilden.
Keine Ahnung.....


----------



## pema (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hallo Gerd,
meine Krebsscheren liegen nun seit fast drei Jahren ausschließlich auf dem Boden. Sie wachsen aber sehr gut und haben sich schon so vermehrt, dass ich nun einige rausholen muß. D.h., sie überstehen den Winter und sind mehrjährig...also nicht rausholen, sondern drinlassen. Sie überleben es

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hi Gerd,

Stratiodes aloides ist, obwohl zur Blüte die Wasseroberfläche durchbrechend, eine echte Unterwasserpflanze. Die kannst Du ruhig am Boden liegen lassen, da unten passiert denen gar nicht wenn sie nicht gerade mit Schlamm/Mulm überschüttet werden.
An die Oberfläche kommen die Krebsscheren erst wenn sie blühfähig sind. Sind sie das noch nicht weil noch zu jung/klein bleiben sie unter Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## libsy (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Ui vielen Dank, wieder etwas gelernt. Ich hätte die glatt rausgeholt und weggeworfen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hi

Gut, jetzt muss ich auch mal etwas nachhaken...
Ich hab drei stück bekommen. Zwei kleinere mit ~7cm und eine größere ~15cm Durchmesser. Nach etwa 2 Wochen sind alle untergetaucht und sind nicht mehr zu sehen. Vermehren sie sich jetzt schon in der Tiefe? Da kommen dann plötzlich irgendwann 20 hoch oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Ab welcher größe sind sie denn Blühfähig und tauchen wieder auf?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hi Michael,

die mit 7cm sind ja noch Babies, die brauchen noch etwas bis sie selber Kindel bilden werden (Ende nächsten Jahres, je nach Wachstum halt) - Kindel bilden sich aber auch wenn sie dauerhaft unter Wasser bleiben
Hier bei mir in den umliegenden Waldteichen fangen die Krebsscherren mit ca. 30cm Durchmesser an zu blühen

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Dake für die Antwort, Frank.
Dann warte ich mal ab. Kann ja dann noch dauern, bis ich die wieder zu Gesicht bekomme ;-)
Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Limnos (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hi

@ Frank:  ... eine echte Unterwasserpflanze.

Diese Aussage muss ich einschränken. Die Blattspitzen können durchaus auch 10-15 cm aus dem Wasser heraus schauen, ohne dass sie vertrocknen würden, wie es bei echten Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Vallisnerien, __ Hornkraut ) der Fall wäre. Wenn sich Krebsscheren gegenseitig den Platz streitig machen, bilden sie kegelförmige statt ausgebreiteter Rosetten aus. Hierbei schauen ein Drittel und mehr aus dem Wasser raus.
Aber ein tägliches Auf- und abtauchen haben ich noch nicht beobachtet, höchstens das jahreszeitliche.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Tauchverhalten von Krebsscheren?*

Hi Wolfgang,

das mal ein paar Teile aus dem Wasser ragen kommt bei sehr vielen Unterwasserpflanzen vor. 80-90% der Pflanzenmasse bleiben aber trotzdem unter Wasser. Bei Myriopyllum und Potamogeton z.B stehen ja auch die Blütenstiele bis 15cm aus dem Wasser raus und vertrocknen trotzdem nicht 
Limnophila bekommen an den rund 20cm aus dem Wasser wachsenden Blütentrieben sogar richtige Luftblätter, Cabomba wiederum bilden zur Blütezeit die Blüten stabilisierende Schwimmblätter aus (wie auch der __ Wasserhahnenfuß) Trotzdem sind beide Gattungen echte Unterwasserpflanzen.

Echte Unterwasserpflanzen sind nicht in der Lage auch nur kurzfristig komplett außerhalb des Wassers zu überleben, sie vertrocken dort ganz ganz schnell. Laß mal ne __ Krebsschere 2-3 Std. komplett auf dem trockenen liegen dann hast Du genau wie bei __ Wasserpest; __ Hornblatt und Co. auch nur noch Dörrobst in der Hand
Dazu kommt dann auch noch das der Nahrungserwerb fast ausschließlich über die Blätter erfolgt - die Wurzeln, wenn noch vorhanden, dienen fast nur noch der Verankerung im Bodengrund. 
Krebsscheren bekommen übrigens bei geringer Luftfeuchte im Sommer auch sehr schnell mal Trockenschäden an den aus dem Wasser ragenden Blattteilen

MfG Frank


----------

